# Springtail culture mass extinction?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I had two spring tail cultures, both booming. And one suddenly died, like every single spring tail in the culture died. It looks like a booming culture that froze, nothing moving. What causes this. I feed same and everything like that.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I would guess that its a CO2 buildup. If the culture was really booming and was sealed up (like in a tupperware container). Alternatively, is it possible that it got fried? Like maybe you left it out and the sun scorched it?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I second CO2 asphyxiation. Try opening the culture and fanning with your hand- enough might come back to keep the culture going.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I third the CO2 theory

It is a tight seal

I usually open it every day, but was away for two days. U think I should poke holes in top? Are the spring tails likely to climb out?


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

mayby poke holes and tape/glue fine cloth to it....


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

how do i get springtails without culturing them :?:


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

bigfatfroggy said:


> how do i get springtails without culturing them :?:


there are temperate springtails everywhere. check around under logs and and stones. areas that'll hold a ton of moisture as well as in leaf litter.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I just make sure to feed small amounts, and regularly tend the clutures... the air flow from opening the lid completely to feed will outdo what any pin holes will do... plus CO2 is heavy, so the pinholes would have to be on the sides near substrate level to do well, and of course that's asking for the springs to get loose... better to open them a couple times a week to feed.

The best springtails to culture are the ones you'd have to purchase from other people in the hobby as they are truely tropical and will breed all year. Local temperates won't, and just gathering them from outside can be a pain in large numbers... you either risk bringing a bunch of other unwanteds in with traps, or have to sit there with a pooter/aspirator sucking them up individually :?


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks yall. Yeah the ones I got are tropical and I bought from black jungle


----------

